# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  overtollig slijm in de keel

## Gustave357

vijf weken terug had ik een bronchitis en gedurende enkele dagen een pijnlijke keel. De laatste weken heb ik soms wat PIJN in mijn keel en nadien beter, dan weer last dan weer beter... maar ik heb wel sindsdien last van slijm achteraan mijn keel. Ik moet ook meer niezen dan vroeger. De huisarts zegt dat het wellicht een chronische faryngitis betreft en raad me aan een neus-, keel-, oorspecialist te raadplegen. Hij merkt echter op dat ik me niet ongerust dien te maken. Niettegenstaande dit laatste maak ik me toch zorgen>....
Heeft nog iemand te kampen gehad met dit probleem ? iK DIEN ECHTER OP TE MERKEN DAT IK VEELAL ADEM LANGS MIJN MOND.
Men heeft me jaren terug gezegd dat ik een lichtjes scheeftgezakt neusbeen had; heb echter nooit hier iets aan gedaan.
Dank bij voorbaat voor uw reactie.

----------

